# Pronunciación de la 't' final en catalán



## alpias

Buenas,

mi gran duda sobre la pronunciación catalana es ¿Qué pasa con las tes finales en palabras tipo, sort, port, fort mort, los adverbios terminados en -ment? ¿se pronuncia o no? ¿es como en francés que se hace la liaison cuando sigue una vocal  o se pronuncia en todos los casos? ¿o en ningún caso??

Muchas gracias por anticipado


----------



## Lurrezko

Hola, alpias, y bienvenido al foro.

Sin ser un experto, mi percepción es que en catalán oriental (en concreto el de Barcelona), en la combinación *-rt* en posición final la te suena muy atenuada, salvo que pronuncies de manera lenta y enfática. En la combinación *-nt* en posición final, la te no suena, a menudo ni siquiera cuando va seguida de una palabra que empieza por vocal:

_Està molt conten(t) i eixerit._

Sin embargo, sí que suena en otros casos similares (seguida de palabra que empieza por vocal): en los nombres de santos, por ejemplo: Sant Andreu /santan'dreu/, Sant Antoni /santan'toni/.  

En cualquier caso, habrá variaciones regionales, sin duda. A ver si alguien te da una regla más precisa.

Salut


----------



## Elessar

La informació de Lurrezko és correcta. N'aporte una miqueta més: Si bé en bona part del català en els finals de paraula *-rt *_(port)_, *-nt*_ (malament)_ i *-lt *_(molt... _per si t'interessa, ja que és un fenomen similar) la _t_ no es pronuncia, en bona part del dialecte valencià (que no en tot) eixa _t_ sí es pronuncia en els 3 casos. Per tant, si estàs aprenent català, has de saber que tant pronunciar-la com no fer-ho és correcte. El millor que pots fer és adequar-te al que facen els catalanoparlants amb què et relaciones


----------



## collons

Ante la duda, pronúnciala.

Por una parte, la elisión de la "t" es cosa dialectal; en unos se elide y en otros no y no siempre se eliden las mismas combinaciones.

Como ejemplo, siempre explico que "molt" (mucho), se pronuncia /mólt/ en València, Mallorca i Menorca mientras que en todo el resto, incluso Eivissa, se pronuncia /mól/. Pero en cambio la palabra "mòlt" (molido) se pronuncia /mòlt/ en todos los dialectos.

Además, como bien dices, en la mayoría de dialectos catalanes se produce la liason (enllaç) cuando la siguiente palabra empieza por vocal: "assalt fracassat" = /a sàl fra ka sàt/ pero "assalt airós" = /a sàl tai rós/.


----------



## isagcom

La gran mayoría de catalanes no pronunciamos las t que comentas (-rt, -nt). Yo más bien te aconsejaría que ante la duda, no la pronuncies.

[...] [nota de moderació: missatge editat per comentari off-topic]


----------



## Doraemon-

Sin entrar en distintos dialectos (no en todas partes esa -t- es muda; en otros dialectos se remarca mucho), lo es al final de palabra "en general" cuando acaba en -nt y -lt, así como en -rts (por ejemplo en ment, molt, forts), aunque no siempre. A tener en cuenta que puede no ser muda si le sigue una vocal (anant-hi).
La elle final es una elle normal: Sabadell se lee como se escribe, no 'Sabadel' ni 'Sabadei' como suele oirse en castellano. Lo mismo con "Ell".
Para mí ante la duda pronunciala, nadie va a dejar de entenderte porque la pronuncies (en bastantes dialectos siempre se hace), cosa que sí que puede llegar a ocurrir al revés. Por ejemplo si dices "anani" (anant-hi) ni cristo va a saber qué estás diciendo. Una vez ya tengas cierto nivel de catalán y sepas cuando se puede hacer muda y cuando no ya puedes hacerla muda si quieres, pero ante la duda...


----------



## gvergara

collons said:


> Ante la duda, pronúnciala.
> 
> Por una parte, la elisión de la "t" es cosa dialectal; en unos se elide y en otros no y no siempre se eliden las mismas combinaciones.
> 
> Como ejemplo, siempre explico que "molt" (mucho), se pronuncia /mólt/ en València, Mallorca i Menorca mientras que en todo el resto, incluso Eivissa, se pronuncia /mól/. Pero en cambio la palabra "mòlt" (molido) se pronuncia /mòlt/ en todos los dialectos.
> 
> Además, como bien dices, en la mayoría de dialectos catalanes se produce la liason (enllaç) cuando la siguiente palabra empieza por vocal: "assalt fracassat" = /a sàl fra ka sàt/ pero "assalt airós" = /a sàl tai rós/.


Hola,

Tengo una duda respecto a mòlt. Hasta donde sé se acentúa precisamente para diferenciarlo de molt, pero si la t de mòlt se acentúa entonces no comprendo el espíritu de la tilde.

Igualmente quisiera confirmar que todo catalanoparlante elidiría la t en _anan*t*-hi._


----------



## Dymn

L'accent de _mòlt _és un accent diacrític, efectivament a l'oral ambdós es diferencien sempre (fins i tot si s'elideixen ambdues _t_, perquè una de les _o _és oberta i l'altra és tancada), però a l'escrit cal l'accent per a distingir-los. Tot i que això sembla canviar amb les noves normes... 

No sé què preguntes ara que si tots elidim la _t _d'_anant-hi_. Justament en Doraemon diu que podries tenir problemes de comprensió si dius "anani" en comptes d'"ananti". Tot i que ambdues pronunciacions són comunes a Catalunya, i potser la primera ho és més; al País Valencià i a les Balears estic segur que fan servir la segona.


----------

